# Would You Believe Ken Cranmer's, 9-Second Turbocharged '04 GTO is Street Driven?



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Turbocharged 2004 Pontiac GTO - What a Drag!*
By James Miles 
Photography: Thomas A. DeMauro​
All projects start with one common theme: the purchase of a car. New or used, the only difference is in how we go about upgrading it. For Ken Cranmer, a Brick, New Jersey, resident, his choice of an '04 GTO was an obvious one. "I bought the car to drive and race," he says, "and because I liked the new body design."








Ken's purpose for this exercise was to build a quick drag car that he could still drive on the street; and he did. The GTO has always been a performer, and Ken's is no exception, ultimately proving its value by running a recent best of 9.77 in the quarter-mile at 141 mph. But, of course, it didn't come from the factory like this. Rather it came with the expertise of Cartek, in Garwood, New Jersey. With little more than a goal in mind, Ken gave Cartek's Dave Busch a ring.

*High Performance Pontiac Magazine*

(Click the above link for the full story)​


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

thats cool


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Your my hero


----------



## SantaCruz (Oct 10, 2005)

man if i had the money i would be there to but in CA, the cops would be up my ass all the time...looks like its time start saving


----------

